# Coffee shop Russell Square, London



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Anyone able to recommend somewhere in the above area for tomorrow Fri 13th? Mrs *** is looking for somewhere to rest up, enjoy a brew along with breakfast /snack along with stocking up on some beans if poss


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

mines_abeer said:


> Anyone able to recommend somewhere in the above area for tomorrow Fri 13th? Mrs *** is looking for somewhere to rest up, enjoy a brew along with breakfast /snack along with stocking up on some beans if poss


Your less than 10 mins walk from the department of coffee and social affairs there...


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Prufrock too.


----------



## Spookiemurphy (Jun 15, 2017)

Try Store Street Espresso

http://www.squaremileblog.com/2016/05/19/store-st-espresso/


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Espresso room Bloomsbury. Tiny space though.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

TAP has opened up just beside Russell Square station (beginning of Guilford Street) and Redemption coffee just a couple hundred metres down from there. Espresso rooms in between the two.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@ATZ @Spookiemurphy @Scotford

@christos_geo

Thanx for ur coffee suggestions. I nearly opted out of work for the day to try them all out! Ended up mapping a walking route to take in a couple on Friday and pinpointed the others for my next working visit to that area. Store Street Expresso, loved the place. After a 520am start, double machiatto at 905am was nectar. Sharp taste, phew that woke me up, with an unusual savoury end flavour nearly kept me there on the window seat for a 2nd. But as I had to be at a national work event, buzzed off to Tap Coffee. Another machiato, smooth grapefruit taste with a sweet end flavour. Hondouras beans, remembered instructions to check out the beans this time! Tap had a small huddle of "pointy shoe" types waiting their fix, (does that give my age away I wonder) loved the interior with ice cold jars for water. (Note to self, put mine in the fridge not the recycling). Reluctantly left for work event and insipid, not to be touched, filter coffee. Can't wait for my next excursion to London now, usually a bit of a trek but worth it to sample the other suggestions. And no, I didn't bring beans nor remember to check out the machines. So I'll just have to do those on my next trip. Big thank you again, I'll let you get back to reading proper posts, Mrs ***


----------



## EllaLouise (Oct 27, 2017)

Espresso rooms!


----------



## Redemption (Jul 7, 2017)

We're right there the next time you're in the area! Sounds like you picked the right places though. Store Street and TAP are two of our favourites.


----------

